# Cabin in the Mountains



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Continuing the thought process I began in "Reintroduction".

The new cabin is an 800 SqFt. unit with a very large one room loft bedroom. It sits overlooking the Nez Peirce and River of no return Wilderness. Remote comes to mind, but doesn't quite capture the extent of just how far removed I will be.

The gear:
Being that the cabin is snow bound 4 months of the years I need a reliable means of getting back and forth to town (not really a town so to speak, no stores etc) where the truck will sit during the winter. That will allow me to get to a larger town for resupply.
The options are. Snow Machine, tracked vehicle, Snow shoe's or dog sled. I chose an Arctic Cat ATV with tracks added. That way I can run wheels or tracks. I also chose the Diesel unit. I know this is a controversial topic but let me explain. The 700 Diesel Heavy Duty is a Mil Spec Torq Monster. Few of these hit the dealers and when they do they don't last long. My thanks go out to the guys at Road. track and trail (Mi.)for holding this one for me. The cabin is heated by a Oil heater (Alaskan Mdl). It burns #1 Diesel/Fuel Oil. and has a 150 gallon tank. Fuel is trucked in twice a year. The cabin burns about 55 gallons a year (winter). This allows me to store 150 gallons in the tank, plus an extra 55 gallon drum or two for the ATV.

I next had to consider the Generator. The cabin does have power, but given it's remoteness I want a reliable source of electricity, tho I am going to expand my meager solar capability.
I have decided on a Yanmar Diesel unit with attached 50 gallon tank. This thing sips diesel and will provide enough power to top off all batteries and allow me to do laundry,, fill water bladders etc. in case of a failure of the power grid.

Comms. There is no cell service at the cabin. It is available about 25 miles down the road. Which does give me hope that with a Booster/cell site mounted tall on a tree or pole I may be able to get some limited cell service.

Land line is available. Available as in it is in the general area and I may be able to run a line.

I have radio. HF/VHF/UHF and will make max use of these.

Sat link internet is available and I will look at that option.

Secondary/tertiary heat. 

Surprisingly, the cabin does not have a wood stove. This puzzles me, but I guess because it was designed as a summer get away and occasional hunter use cabin they opted for fuel oil.
I have a couple Propane heater and will stock up on LP.

More to do:
I will build two outbuildings. One for the cat and one workshop/supply storage. I need a locking outside Freezer. The cabin in small so I need a place to store deer/bear/elk.
Expand my solar capability and convert/run circuits to 12V.

The floor is not insulated??? It was like standing on an ice block the one night I stayed there. So I have to insulate the pipes and floor.

I plan on having hens for eggs and rabbits. and I will need to build a greenhouse to garden and will move the critters into it during the winter. 

Lots and lots to do. Can't wait till spring and the move.

Am I forgetting anything? Anyone? Thx all,
Maxx


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Yea, you are forgetting one thing. ENJOY IT!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Maxxdad said:


> Am I forgetting anything?


A woman!

Seriously it sounds amazing and sounds like you've thought of everything. I am sure a lot of people will chime in with some great advice. Sounds like a dream to me except for that snow part...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Can you post a pic of the Arctic cat?


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL
Believe me, I HAVE NOT FORGOTTEN ABOUT A WOMAN. Sometimes I wish I could. But what would life be like?
Maxx


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

You bet. I'll get some pics uploaded. The tracks are on order but you can Utube ATV on tracks in snow and see them in action.
Maxx


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

What about water? Sanitation (toilet, shower, washing clothes)?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Maxx, what a hell of an adventure.

Two suggestions that I will make if you promise me that you will do;

First on the floor. When you decide to improve your floor, since this sounds like your "Forever Cabin", take a look at a sub floor product called Advantech Flooring by Huber. Possibly the best option ever in OSB subfloor available. Expensive but you don't have a lot of square footage so you should be OK. http://www.huberwood.com/advantech/products/advantech-flooring

Second;

Regarding the "Woman" situation; "Slippy's Marriage Council and Relationship Suggestions" STRONGLY advises that you find you a Very Nice, Very Fit, Average or Above Average Looking with Average or Below Average Intelligence, Deaf-Mute woman with strong thighs and shoulders who takes direction well.

That's it.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Indoor plumbing buddy. Yes...............
It has a hot water heater, tho I am considering putting in an inline propane on demand unit that will remain dormant until needed. You guys invented the saying "One is none, two is one". So maximum redundancy is my motto. 

Water is on well, tho I am also considering a cistern or storage system. 
Maxx


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Slippy,
Googling the flooring now. Thx.

Lets not forget to add "Owns a liquor store" to the list.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AdvanTech Flooring, AdvanTech Subflooring, AdvanTech Floor | Huber Engineered Woods

Link for you Maxx

I put this flooring in our home and during the build, we had a rainy season that put us behind in drying in the house. The floor was exposed for a couple of weeks and it has performed fantastic. I even put 8" heart pine over the Advantach subfloor and no warping or squeaks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Second;
> 
> Regarding the "Woman" situation; "Slippy's Marriage Council and Relationship Suggestions" STRONGLY advises that you find you a Very Nice, Very Fit, Average or Above Average Looking with Average or Below Average Intelligence, Deaf-Mute woman with strong thighs and shoulders who takes direction well.
> 
> That's it.


I had to.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

James m said:


> I had to.


I'm smiling right now....


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Run Forest, Runnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I'm smiling right now....


confucius say you are smiling but you not silent, say must be (pause) second most dangerous animal.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Attempting to upload some pics as requested.

The Cat


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds great too me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That is awesome! I bet that bike will run forever. Diesel stores a lot better than gas too. I got to have one.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

the track kit is pretty cool I think.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> Attempting to upload some pics as requested.
> 
> The Cat
> View attachment 7988
> ...


Excellent, the diesel is a great idea! Look into a windshield and hand gauntlets otherwise winter travel will be brutal.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> Slippy,
> Googling the flooring now. Thx.
> 
> Lets not forget to add "Owns a liquor store" to the list.


If she turns into a pizza and a six-pack at midnight that would be a big plus too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Inor said:


> If she turns into a pizza and a six-pack at midnight that would be a big plus too.


If she brings you pizza and a six pack, that would make her a pizza delivery person?


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Editing because I'm an idiot. LOL

As far as the Cat goes.. Love it.

It is tuned for Cali Carb. But the tech told me that all I have to do is advance the timing 2.5 degrees and turn up the available fuel by 10% and it will have full power.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

OOOOPs sorry folks, thought I was answering a PM. LOL. Step away from puter Maxx. You have lost your mind.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Since you are gonna have to sleep once in awhile you will need a partner to stand watch while you do or some bozo will pop you and all your work will be for naught. Dog,guy, chick whatever anything that can spot a bunch of zombies coming done the road and warn you......chicks are good but they think about things before pulling the trigger......guys are good but they have a habit of shooting and then thinking about it......dogs are somewhere inbetween.......BTDT.....maintaining a watch 24/7 is a bitch but the alternative is death for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NavySEAL said:


> Since you are gonna have to sleep once in awhile you will need a partner to stand watch while you do or some bozo will pop you and all your work will be for naught. Dog,guy, chick whatever anything that can spot a bunch of zombies coming done the road and warn you......chicks are good but they think about things before pulling the trigger......guys are good but they have a habit of shooting and then thinking about it......dogs are somewhere inbetween.......BTDT.....maintaining a watch 24/7 is a bitch but the alternative is death for you.


Damn NavySeals, 
Always thinking about everything! :roll:


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Navy,
I have a great friend in Texas who is a retired trainer. She specialized in English Mastiff. I'll be getting a mastiff puppy in Utah next year and hoping to do the two week intro training. Given my location and preps I do believe that i will make friends who maybe interested in storing some of their gear in the mountains. Nuff said.

As far as a lady companion. Well, as I told a friend here at this point one will just have to fall out of the sky (kind of like Animal House). It would take a special kind of lady to want this lifestyle in this remote location. Also, nuff said.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> As far as a lady companion. Well, as I told a friend here at this point one will just have to fall out of the sky (kind of like Animal House)....Also, nuff said.


Thank You God!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I'm smiling right now....


I have seen that smile before.....sends shivers down my back!


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, I had a PM asking for the MLS for the Blue Ridge Mountain FarmHouse and a suggestion that I post it here.
MLS ID: 809094 Near perfect Prepper location. Full time water, lots of game, lots of garden and critter space and remote.

I was also asked for the MLS on my Idaho Cabin. Nice try LOL
Maxx


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

A few thoughts...

I have yet to see you mention an outhouse. Those work better when dug in warm weather. Also, your cell booster probably won't work. Even full size cell towers only have a line of sight range of 5 miles. The outdoor freezer had best be fully armord. It has to stand up to bears. In Alaska they take the meat outside in witer and hang it about 12' up off a log strung between two trees.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

It's got a full bathroom. Your right about the freezer. I'm considering keeping it in the shop/storage shed once built.


----------

